# Power-off-Problem

## Vidoq

Hallo Zusammen

Erstmal sorry für das Dreifach-Posting! Hat so ausgesehen, als hänge mein Browser...

Obwohl ich recht neu unter Linux bin, hab ich mich für Gentoo entschieden und die Installation von Stage-1 an recht gut über die Bühne gebracht.

Nun wollte ich meinen Computer mit "shutdown -h now" herrunterfahren, was zwar auch soweit klappte, aber den Computer eben nicht ganz ausschaltet, sondern lediglich das System beendet und mir mitteilt, ich könne jetzt ausschalten.

Nun vermute ich, dass ich vor dem Kompilieren des Systems die USE-Flags apm oder acpi aktivieren hätte sollen.

Wie kann ich das nun nachträglich tun (möglichst, ohne den ganzen Kernel neuzukompilieren - zumal endlich alles läuft  :Wink: )? Muss ich irgend ein Modul laden (apm?). Wie mach ich das permanent?

Fragen über Fragen  :Wink: 

Gruss,

Vidoq

PS: Hab die ck-sources und genkernel verwendet.

----------

## hulk2nd

das wirst du leider nur im kernel machen könne

sorry

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## schlehmil

Also entweder apm oder acpi im Kernel fest einkompilieren. apm ist meist die bessere Wahl, da acpi nur teilweise läuft.

Soweit ich weißhaben die USE-Flags nur bei ganz wenigen Packeten Auswirkungen. Wie zum Beispiel bei gnome-applets das der apm-daemon mitinstalliert wird wenn du apm in den USE-Flags hast.

----------

## Vidoq

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich werde also bei Gelegenheit das Unterfangen in Angriff nehmen. Die nächsten paar Stunden bis Tage wird mein Compi jedoch noch mit dem Kompilieren von KDE beschäftigt sein...

Wie gehe ich bei der apm-Geschichte am besten vor (sorry, bin wirklich Linux-Noob)?  Reicht es, wenn ich einfach die USE-Flags mit apm ergänze und wieder "emerge -k sys-kernel/ck-sources" eingebe und genkernel aufrufe?

----------

## Dherkhon

Nein du musst "apm" im Kernel aktivieren  :Wink: 

----------

## Vidoq

Dann werd ich mal Google bemühen und mich ggf. wieder melden!   :Confused: 

----------

## Vidoq

Hab im Forum folgendes gefunden:

1. emerge apmd

2. 'rc-update add apmd default'

Richtig so? Noch etwas nötig?

----------

## Sas

nein nein, das is gaaaaanz falsch  :Wink: 

du machst folgendes:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

dann suchst du den eintrag für apm (oder nach belieben acpi) und aktivierst den ganzen kram fest (* nicht als m[odul]).

dann kompilierst du den kernel neu, dazu sollte eigentlich

```
make bzImage
```

 ausreichen. anschliessend noch das neue kernelimage in die bootpartition kopieren:

```
mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

umount /boot
```

und startest neu, das sollts gewesen sein...

----------

## leuenberger

Ich habe apm als Modul installiert. Damit mein Inspiron 8100 abschaltet, muss ich in der modules.autoload folgenden Parameter mitgeben:

```
apm power_off=1
```

Gruss Reto

----------

## J.M.I.T.

also.. jetzt nicht rumzicken sondern kernel kompilieren... damit er runterfährt gehst du 

1. in /usr/src/linux

2. make menuconfig

3. geh ins menü General setup

4. beim Punkt Advanced Power Management BIOS support ein <*>

5. dann bei allen APM-Punkten darunter auch ein <*>

6. dann aus dem menuconfig rausgehen

7. make dep clean && make bzImage modules modules_install

8. cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

9. lilo

10. reboot

11. runterfahren

12. freuen

----------

## dertobi123

Prinzipiell sollte auch die Variante mit dem apmd funktionieren ...

Tobias

----------

## schlehmil

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell sollte auch die Variante mit dem apmd funktionieren ...
> 
> Tobias

 

Der apmd nützt dir nur was wenn du den apm auch im Kernel hast oder ih als Modul lädst. Alleine vom apmd fährt der Rechner nicht herunter und schaltet sich ab. Mit dem apmd lassen sich aber so schöne Sachen realisieren, dass sich die Festplatte in den Stromsparmodus begibt wenn die Batterie zu Ende geht oder das Display wird gedimmt.

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn der gute den Kernel mit genkernel gebaut hat, wird er auch das entsprechende Modul (und noch viel mehr davon) haben.

Tobias

----------

## simon

Also, meines Wissens hat der apmd ueberhaupt nichts mit dem Ausschalten nach dem runterfahren zu tun.

Es genuegt, wie oben beschrieben, im Kernel den APM-Support zu aktivieren, dabei reichen folgende Optionen aus (um den Rechner automatisch auszuschalten):

General setup ->

<*>  Advanced Power Management BIOS support

So funktioniert es zumindest bei meinem Rechner, dort ist nicht einmal der apmd installiert.

Simon

----------

## dertobi123

Das ist Linux: Es gibt immer mehrere Wege etwas zu tun. Zumindest diese beiden Unterscheiden sich noch recht wenig; in beiden Fällen brauchst du die APM Unterstützung im Kernel.

Tobias

----------

## Vidoq

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten! Ich werde mich glaube ich in den nächsten Tagen mal an den Kernel ranwagen!

Gruss,

Vidoq

----------

## Gekko

Hi!

Weis jemand zufällig, wie ich es realisieren kann dass der Computer

```
shutdown -h now
```

ausführt wenn ich den Power-Knopf am Gehäuse selbst drücke?

Danke, Gekko

----------

## schlehmil

Guckst du hier.

btw. die Suchfunktion ist dein Freund.

----------

## mrsteven

Hab auch ein Problem beim Ausschalten: Mein PC schaltet sich nach einem "shutdown -h now" (wird bei mir durch strg+alt+entf ausgelöst) nicht immer aus (nur jedes 2. mal ungefähr). Mein Kernel hat apm-Unterstützung. Wenn er nicht ausschaltet, hört man nur ein "klack" aber der PC bleibt an (die letzte Zeile der Bildschirmausgabe lautet "Power down".) Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

----------

## ank666

Gleiches Problem hier, Kernel 2.6.6, das ganze APM Zeug ist aktiviert,

beim Runterfahren, sagt er als letztes immer Power down, und das war's.

Hat jemand ne Lösung für mich, wäre echt niche...

Thx

----------

## gerix

hallo!

ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr alle auf APM schwört,

auf meinem laptop klappt alles super mit ACPI (mit y fest einkompiliert).

mit kernel 2.6 sollte es keine probleme geben.

unter ACPI findet man BUTTON:

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON:                                                                                

  │ This driver registers for events based on buttons, such as the                                             │

  │ power, sleep, and lid switch.  In the future, a daemon will read                                           │

  │ /proc/acpi/event and perform user-defined actions such as shutting                                         │

  │ down the system.  Until then, you can cat it, and see output when                                          │

  │ a button is pressed.  

unter APM ist NICHTS aktiviert.

nur mut...

gerix

----------

## ank666

Nee ich glaub wir reden da etwas aneinander vorbei,

ich bekomm die Kiste nicht mal von der Konsole aus, also mit shutdown, halt oder poweroff...

Mit ACPI hatte ich ein paar kleine Prob's beim Booten   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gerix

ja, sicher konsole (wo sonst  :Surprised: )

und findest du im kernel-menu bei APM die option:

Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off

??

----------

## ank666

 *gerix wrote:*   

> Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off
> 
> 

 

Yo hab ich gefunden und ist auch aktiviert...

Mal ne doofe Frage, solche Späße wie emerge apmd muss man ja nicht machen oder?

----------

## gerix

kannst du /etc/init.d/apmd start

ausführen?

dürfte aber nicht das problem sein...

hast auch ohne "use realmode apm...." probiert?

ist der problemfall der in deiner signatur beschriebene computer?

(nicht eine olle AT-büchse)

ist das einzige problem an acpi jenes, das es probleme beim booten gibt?

vielleicht kannst ja mal deine .config und dmesg irgendwo online stellen,

nurnich unbedingt hier rein posten

----------

## ank666

 *gerix wrote:*   

> hast auch ohne "use realmode apm...." probiert?

 

Nee, noch nicht.

 *gerix wrote:*   

> ist der problemfall der in deiner signatur beschriebene computer?

 

Genau um die Büchse gehts.

 *gerix wrote:*   

> ist das einzige problem an acpi jenes, das es probleme beim booten gibt?

 

Ja, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Reboot Problem wirklich an acpi lag.

 *gerix wrote:*   

> vielleicht kannst ja mal deine .config und dmesg irgendwo online stellen

 

Die Kernel config findest du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1137711#1137711

allerdings habe ich sie inzwischen natürlich am sämtliche APM Features erweitert.

Das einzige was dmesg dazu sagt ist

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

----------

## gerix

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *gerix wrote:*   hast auch ohne "use realmode apm...." probiert? 
> 
> Nee, noch nicht.
> 
> 

 

wäre ein versuch wert

ach so, und im bios schon mit den acpi no

sachen getestet?

----------

## ank666

 *gerix wrote:*   

> im bios schon mit den acpi sachen getestet?

 

Nee, vorher mit 2.6.5 ist es ja auch gegangen,

muss also wahrscheinlich irgendwo in den Tiefen des Kernels klemmen...

----------

## gerix

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nee, vorher mit 2.6.5 ist es ja auch gegangen,
> 
> 

 

na das hätte ruhig eher kommen können...

und ist es die selbe .config?

wenn nein was ist anders aktiviert? was für kernel-sourcen /patches nutzt du?

----------

## gerix

wenn du von einem funktionierenden alten kernel auf einen neuen kernel umsteigen willst, solltest du so vorgehen:

den quellcode vom neuen kernel nach /usr/src kopieren und einen link "linux" anpassen, der dann auf die neuen sourcen zeigt.

aus den alten sourcen die .config zu den neuen sourcen kopieren (also nach /usr/src/linux).

dort dann (erstmal) "make oldconfig" ausführen.

da sieht man schonmal was neu ist, meist kann man es mit "n" ablehnen oder sich mit "?" erkundigen.

wenn das fertig ist ein "make && make modules_install".

das andere wage ich mal als bekannt vorauszusetzen....

edit

wenn der neue kernel dann so läuft, kann man nach belieben mit "make menuconfig" nachbessern

----------

## ank666

 *gerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off

 

Geil, das war's!

Hab die Option jetzt rauß gelassen und siehe da, klack aus ist er...

Vielen Dank   :Wink: 

----------

